# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم نمره فقط یک‌بار برای هر درس تعیین شد

## Biomedical Eng

محسن زارعی رئیس مرکز سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی وزارت آموزش و پرورش در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار آموزش و پرورش خبرگزاری فارس در خصوص مصوبه جدید کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و امکان ترمیم نمره برای داوطلبان جهت تأثیر معدل در کنکور، اظهار کرد: ترمیم نمره یکبار برای هر درس است. 
  وی  در پاسخ به این پرسش که «آیا ترمیم نمره هزینه دارد؟»، گفت: هزینه‌اش بر  عهده استان‌هاست و بر اساس مصوبه شورای آموزش و پرورش استان‌ها تعیین  می‌شود.
  زارعی اضافه کرد: کسی که برای ترمیم  نمره اقدام می‌کند دیگر دانش‌آموز نیست و از فرایند آموزش رایگان خارج شده  است و باید بر همین اساس هزینه امتحان را بدهد.
  وی  با بیان اینکه داوطلبان ترمیم نمره باید برای ثبت‌نام درس مورد نظر به  مدرسه بزرگسالان مراجعه کنند، گفت: هزینه‌ را استانی کردیم که هر استان  متناسب با شرایط خود، مبلغی را برای ترمیم نمره در نظر بگیرد.
  رئیس  مرکز سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی وزارت آموزش و پرورش با تأکید بر اینکه بر  اساس مصوبه فقط یک بار برای هر درس امکان آزمون وجود دارد، تصریح کرد:  امکان اینکه یک داوطلبان همه دروس را هم برای ترمیم نمره در یک ترم بگیرد و  آزمون دهد، وجود دارد.

----------

